# Shanks vs Kaido vs Akainu vs Aokoji ( read)



## Infinite Darkness (Nov 2, 2014)

The fight goes like this.
Shanks fights Akainu and Kaido fights Aokoji
All characters are in their MF versions.

NO team up will happen as they will fight in different location, the winner  will be determined by the amount of injuries/difficulty they had in beating their opponent IF they haven't killed them.


Location of Kaido vs Aokoji: Dressrosa
Location of Shanks vs Akainu: Marinford

Intent: to kill their opponents.
Starting distance: 100M

One of either Kaido and Aokoji have to come to Marinford to fight the remaining opponent. Depending on who wins in their fights, the remaining two fighters will fight against each other at Marinford. 

So for example if Kaido and Akainu win in their fights, Kaido will come to MF and fight Akainu.


----------



## Luke (Nov 2, 2014)

Pure speculation on my part, but: 

Kaido defeats Aokiji with extremely high difficulty. 

Shanks defeats Akainu with extremely high difficulty.


----------



## Ruse (Nov 2, 2014)

Shanks solos with his Coc


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 2, 2014)

Shanks solos.


----------



## barreltheif (Nov 2, 2014)

If I had to guess, I put my money on Kaido. Given Aokiji's fighting style, Kaido is less likely to take horrible damage from Aokiji than Shanks and Akainu are from each other.


----------



## Infinite Darkness (Nov 2, 2014)

Jesus, Shanks fans can't you put a little bit more thought into it?


----------



## Dunno (Nov 2, 2014)

Shanks beats Akainu high-very high diff. Kaido beats Aokiji extreme diff. Shanks then beats Kaido.


----------



## Extravlad (Nov 2, 2014)

Akainu is the strongest out of the 4.
I voted for him but idk.
I think Akainu vs Aokiji lasted 10 days because both could easily nullify each other logia.
Akainu vs Shanks would be even more deadly but it wouldn't last 10 days, same for Kaido/Kuzan.

It's really fucking random, both winners are going to be so fucking injured that it's impossible to call.


----------



## Hosemisnuba (Nov 2, 2014)

Blackbeard solos, despite the fact the fact he isn't there. But really, I'm not sure.


----------



## Infinite Darkness (Nov 2, 2014)

barreltheif said:


> If I had to guess, I put my money on Kaido. Given Aokiji's fighting style, Kaido is less likely to take horrible damage from Aokiji than Shanks and Akainu are from each other.



I agree with this.


----------



## Amol (Nov 2, 2014)

There is no single correct answer to this.
All possesses equal probability of winning though Shanks and Kiado has more chances at winning.
For individual matches Shanks and Kiado wins their respective matches with extreme diff .


----------



## Monster (Nov 2, 2014)

The thing here is that Kaido will receive less critical wounds than Shanks due to Akainu's lethal attacks. So Kaido would be more in shape than Shanks will be and since the top tiers are very close to each other that kind of injury is going to make all the difference. Kaido wins for now.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Nov 2, 2014)

It's difficult to call this. I think BarrelTheif is correct in pointing out the relevance of fighting styles and damage outputs when considering this. Shanks if he wins his fight (debatable in itself) will likely be suffering from more long term issues as a result of Sakazuki's magma. 


My opinion:

Sakazuki beats Shanks extreme difficultly

Kaido beats Aokiji extreme difficulty. 

Kaido however is in a slightly better condition than Sakazuki and he goes on to take it. 


If this was a battle royale type match than I can see Aokiji and Akainu teaming up to take out both Shanks and Kaido first before than settling the score between themselves.


----------



## Gohara (Nov 2, 2014)

Shanks vs. pre time skip Akainu- Shanks wins with between low difficulty and mid difficulty (closer to low difficulty than mid difficulty).  I estimate that Shanks is more powerful than old Whitebeard, who bested pre time skip Akainu despite having many disadvantages.

Kaidou vs. Aokiji- Kaidou wins with around mid difficulty at most.  Kaidou has significantly more hype so far.  Pre time skip Luffy stood face to face with pre time skip Akainu, Kizaru, and Aokiji- and no notable character freaked out.  Post time skip Luffy yelled at Big Mam over the phone, and every notable character freaked out.  Jinbe, who isn't scared of pre time skip Akainu, sweat at the idea of Big Mam being angry.  Kaidou is around as powerful as Big Mam, and the former is likely even more powerful than the latter.  Doflamingo is scared at the idea of Kaidou being angry at him, but isn't scared of Aokiji.

Shanks vs. Kaidou- Shanks wins with mid to high (closer to mid than high) difficulty.  I estimate that old Whitebeard would defeat Kaidou with high to extremely high (closer to high than extremely high) difficulty, and I estimate that Shanks is more powerful than old Whitebeard.


----------



## Nox (Nov 2, 2014)

Shanks >= Akainu >= Aoikiji = Kaido. 

IMO Shanks beats Akainu extreme difficulty while Aoikiji does the same against Kaido.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Nov 2, 2014)

Gohara said:


> Shanks vs. pre time skip Akainu- Shanks wins with between *low difficulty* and mid difficulty (closer to *low difficulty* than mid difficulty).
> .



If there was any more reason required for people to stop taking you seriously on here (assuming there are people who still do) you've just gone and provided it to them. 

Good work. Even I can't destroy a poster's credibility on here faster than you have to yourself.


----------



## Ruse (Nov 2, 2014)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> If there was any more reason required for people to stop taking you seriously on here (assuming there are people who still do) you've just gone and provided it to them.
> 
> Good work. Even I can't destroy a poster's credibility on here faster than you have to yourself.



He said Akainu wasn't a top tier pre skip so it shouldn't be surprising.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 2, 2014)

Who knows?


Admiral Kizaru said:


> If there was any more reason required for people to stop taking you seriously on here (assuming there are people who still do) you've just gone and provided it to them.


Shanks > Roger wasn't already enough of a reason?


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Nov 2, 2014)

ThatBlackGuy said:


> He said Akainu wasn't a top tier pre skip so it shouldn't be surprising.



Even assuming that ridiculous notion of Akainu not being a top tier is true, usually it takes at least medium difficulty for a top tier to take out a strong high tier, e.g. what Aokiji would need for Jozu. That is unless Gohara has pre skip Akainu pegged even lower than Jozu level. 

Sigh .... it's either chronic Sakazuki underestimation or ludicrous Shanks wank ... most likely the former. 

Either way it's a lesson in unbelievable buffoonery.



Tea said:


> Shanks > Roger wasn't already enough of a reason?



I honestly didn't even know he thought that. Jesus christ.


----------



## Kaiser (Nov 2, 2014)

Kaido will defeat Kuzan between high and very high difficulty
Akainu will defeat Shanks with extreme difficulty

After that, Kaido wins


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 2, 2014)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> Even assuming that ridiculous notion of Akainu not being a top tier is true, usually it takes at least medium difficulty for a top tier to take out a strong high tier, e.g. what Aokiji would need for Jozu. That is unless Gohara has pre skip Akainu pegged even lower than Jozu level.
> 
> Sigh .... it's either chronic Sakazuki underestimation or ludicrous Shanks wank ... most likely the former.
> 
> ...


He just downplays the Admirals.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Nov 2, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> He just downplays the Admirals.



There's downplaying and then there's just complete insanity. Shanks requiring close to low difficulty against Akainu? I've been on the OL for approaching 4 years now and I don't think I've heard anything as absurb even from the worst downplayers and haters we've had on here ..... and there have been a _lot_.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 2, 2014)

Gohara said:


> *Shanks vs. pre time skip Akainu- Shanks wins with between low difficulty and mid difficulty (closer to low difficulty than mid difficulty).*  I estimate that Shanks is more powerful than old Whitebeard, who bested pre time skip Akainu despite having many disadvantages.
> 
> Kaidou vs. Aokiji- Kaidou wins with around* mid difficulty at most*.  Kaidou has significantly more hype so far.  Pre time skip Luffy stood face to face with pre time skip Akainu, Kizaru, and Aokiji- and no notable character freaked out.  Post time skip Luffy yelled at Big Mam over the phone, and every notable character freaked out.  Jinbe, who isn't scared of pre time skip Akainu, sweat at the idea of Big Mam being angry.  Kaidou is around as powerful as Big Mam, and the former is likely even more powerful than the latter.  Doflamingo is scared at the idea of Kaidou being angry at him, but isn't scared of Aokiji.
> 
> Shanks vs. Kaidou- Shanks wins with mid to high (closer to mid than high) difficulty.  I estimate that old Whitebeard would defeat Kaidou with high to extremely high (closer to high than extremely high) difficulty, and I estimate that Shanks is more powerful than old Whitebeard.






*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



ck


----------



## Kaiser (Nov 2, 2014)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> There's downplaying and then there's just complete insanity. Shanks requiring close to low difficulty against Akainu? I've been on the OL for approaching 4 years now and I don't think I've heard anything as absurb even from the worst downplayers and haters we've had on here ..... and there have been a _lot_.


It's a bit of both. There is admirals downplay but also Shanks wank. When you combine both, obviously the level of difficulty can reach low


----------



## trance (Nov 2, 2014)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> Sigh .... it's either chronic Sakazuki underestimation or ludicrous Shanks wank ... most likely the former.



It's the latter. As Tea said, he thinks Shanks is approximately on par with Roger and the late Pirate King only wins because of benefit of the doubt. 

OT: Shanks vs. Sakazuki can go either way (leaning slightly towards Shanks)

Kaido vs. Kuzan can also go either way (leaning slightly towards Kaido)

Assuming the assumed people win, I figure Kaido in a slightly better fighting condition than Shanks, so he wins.


----------



## Gohara (Nov 2, 2014)

@ Kizaru.

Old Whitebeard bested pre time skip Akainu despite having many disadvantages, to the point that I don't see the latter giving the former more than around mid difficulty in a full fair one on one fight, and even that might be stretching it a little for me.  So, someone that I think is stronger than old Whitebeard is naturally going to have even less difficulty in my eyes.

Unless you can prove that pre time skip Akainu is more powerful than where I rank him, I don't see any issue.  If you can, I will happily adjust my views accordingly.  If you can't, then there you go.

I'm sorry that you feel that way, but the simple solution is to provide proof that your interpretation of pre time skip Akainu's level of power is correct.  If you do, then I will happily agree that he's Yonkou level in terms of power.  If you can't, then the ad hominem comes off as empty.

On a side note, I said between low difficulty and mid difficulty.  Not straight up low difficulty.  



Admiral Kizaru said:


> Even assuming that ridiculous notion of Akainu not being a top tier is true



The idea that pre time skip Akainu isn't a top tier being absurd is merely your opinion.  It hasn't been stated, shown, nor implied.  It's just the conclusion that you personally came to.  That doesn't mean that anyone who believes the Yonkou to be significantly more powerful than Admirals in general is incorrect to do so.



Admiral Kizaru said:


> usually it takes at least medium difficulty for a top tier to take out a strong high tier



Who's a top tier, who's a high tier, and how much difficulty they would need to take out each other is based on your personal interpretation.



Admiral Kizaru said:


> what Aokiji would need for Jozu.



Jozu fought on par with Aokiji if you exclude the surprise attacks.

@ Tea.

I've never said that Shanks > Roger.


----------



## Infinite Darkness (Nov 3, 2014)

The voting is close. Interesting.


----------



## Monster (Nov 3, 2014)

>2014
>still not having Gohara on your ignore list

come on guys step it up


----------



## Infinite Darkness (Nov 3, 2014)

Gohara said:


> @ Kizaru.
> 
> Old Whitebeard bested pre time skip Akainu despite having many disadvantages, to the point that I don't see the latter giving the former more than around mid difficulty in a full fair one on one fight, and even that might be stretching it a little for me.  So, someone that I think is stronger than old Whitebeard is naturally going to have even less difficulty in my eyes.
> 
> ...




If Shanks would really be above old WB then he would be called the WSM but he wasn't. No one was above WB even when he was old. Akainu gave old WB a extreme difficulty fight, i don't see Shanks doing any better than Akainu. There is no evidence that Shanks is above Akainu. Akainu did a lot more with WB than Shanks did. We have only seen them clashing, that's it.

What you say is your personal opinion tough, but it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Extravlad (Nov 3, 2014)

Many people believe Shanks can actually solos the 3 admirals


----------



## Infinite Darkness (Nov 3, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Many people believe Shanks can actually solos the 3 admirals




That's proper BS.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Nov 3, 2014)

Infinite Darkness said:


> That's proper BS.



Welcome to the OL.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 3, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Many people believe Shanks can actually solos the 3 admirals



Believe? 

That's an obvious fact.


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 3, 2014)

Kaido vs Aokiji: Based on his hype I give it to Kaido, very high - extreme difficulty.
Shanks vs Akainu: Since this is MF Akainu I give it to Shanks, very high difficulty.
Then Kaido takes it due to less injuries imo as barreltheif pointed out.


----------



## Orca (Nov 3, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Many people believe Shanks can actually solos the 3 admirals



On youtube maybe, not on NF.


----------



## Gohara (Nov 3, 2014)

@ Infinite.

Whitebeard being called that could easily be explained as being from his prime, and there being no verifiable proof to take the title away from him.  So, I don't think that Whitebeard's title automatically prevents Shanks from being more powerful than old Whitebeard.  As I've said to you in the past, it's not an uncommon occurrence for multiple characters to be hyped as the most powerful at different points in the story.

I respectfully disagree that pre time skip Akainu gave old Whitebeard extreme difficulty.  Even if we set aside the many disadvantages that old Whitebeard had, I still wouldn't say that pre time skip Akainu gave him extreme difficulty, because the former decisively bested the latter.  At most I can pass it off as high difficulty, but when you consider all the disadvantages old Whitebeard had, that difficulty lessens by a notable amount.

Even if I agreed that Shanks is slightly weaker than old Whitebeard and I raised my estimation of pre time skip Akainu somewhat, I would still say that Shanks wins with around mid difficulty- which isn't much different than saying between low difficulty and mid difficulty.  Until it's proven that pre time skip Akainu is significantly more powerful than where I currently estimate him to be, I'm not going to agree with pre time skip Akainu giving Shanks any higher than around mid difficulty.

Shanks clashed equally with Whitebeard, and said clash caused the sky to split somewhat.  Akainu didn't clash equally with Whitebeard, nor did their clash cause the sky to split somewhat.  Shanks stopped Akainu's blow, and the latter backed down from the former.  I see no reason for Oda to show that unless he was intending to imply that Shanks is more powerful than Akainu.

I would also throw out that the Yonkou have significantly more hype than the Admirals do.  The Yonkou have received significantly bigger reactions from significantly more powerful characters than the Admirals have so far.  Jinbe sweat at the idea of Big Mam being angry, but isn't scared to fight Akainu.  Jozu groaned from the pressure of Shanks' relaxed Haki, but isn't scared of the Admirals nor has he shown to be especially impressed by them.

I think there's a reason that Shanks is the character that's going to pass the torch to Luffy, that Roger sees Shanks as someone special, and that Oda is saving Shanks fighting for later in the series.



Luffee said:


> On youtube maybe, not on NF.



I don't know about Shanks defeating all three Admirals combined, but the Admirals not being Yonkou level in terms of power isn't limited to just YouTube.  It's a lot more common than I think some people here assume.


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 3, 2014)

Why wouldn't Jinbe sweat at the thought of Big Mom destroying his home?Also Teach crapped his pants against Akainu so your point is mute yet again.I don't have to bring any other example here.

Also please stop with the long posts.Most of their content isn't even relevant.


----------



## Gohara (Nov 3, 2014)

Had Blackbeard backed down from pre time skip Akainu but not Shanks, then I can see how that disagrees with what I'm saying here, but such isn't the case.  Also, Blackbeard was laughing about it, so I wouldn't really say that he had an accident in his pants.

Indeed, why would Jinbe sweat unless he's scared of Big Mam?  Similarly, why isn't he scared of an Admiral?

Pre time skip Luffy stood face to face with all three pre time skip Admirals combined, and no notable character freaked out.  Post time skip Luffy yelled at Big Mam on the phone, and every notable character on Fishman Island freaked out.  Arguably the weakest Yonkou got a bigger reaction from far more powerful characters than all three pre time skip Admirals did combined from far weaker characters.


----------



## trance (Nov 3, 2014)

Lelreactions. 

Fishman Island is full of fodder. So, there goes Big Mom's hype. Doffy is only acting brave around Issho because he knows or thinks he's untouchable. Shanks' clashed evenly against a Whitebeard that wasn't using his DF. That sky splitting effect was their Haoshoku Haki clashing, a byproduct of their immense will. Haoshoku Haki is not an indicator of superior strength but superior will. 



I didn't know cursing and he wasn't ready was considered laughing nowadays.


----------



## barreltheif (Nov 3, 2014)

Gohara said:


> @ Infinite.
> 
> Whitebeard being called that could easily be explained as being from his prime, and there being no verifiable proof to take the title away from him.  So, I don't think that Whitebeard's title automatically prevents Shanks from being more powerful than old Whitebeard.  As I've said to you in the past, it's not an uncommon occurrence for multiple characters to be hyped as the most powerful at different points in the story.
> 
> ...




So much garbage.
WB took fatal damage from Akainu. Taking fatal damage means that the fight was extreme diff.
Shanks clashed with WB using his sword. Akainu clashed with WB using his foot.
I think that Akainu is probably stronger than Shanks, but I recognize that the opposite opinion is reasonable as well.
What is not reasonable is the view that one would beat the other with less than high diff. If you believe that, then you are simply unable to comprehend the manga.


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 3, 2014)

I'd say either akainu or kaidou. Shanks is a possible candidate, but I'm leaning towards the beast and the justice more.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 3, 2014)

Kaido's overrated IMO.

Shanks ~= Akainu >= Kuzan >= Kaido for me.


----------



## Gohara (Nov 3, 2014)

@ Starkiller.

-At the time it was also full of Jinbe and some Yonkou Commanders.  

-As I said, Fujitora's made it clear that he doesn't mind fighting Doflamingo.  So, Doflamingo's political status doesn't matter much here.  Fujitora would also defend himself if he was attacked.

-Maybe, but it's unlikely that Shanks was going all out as well.

-How powerful one's Haki is can often be an indicator of how powerful one is.  Especially in regards to fighters.

-Blackbeard was jokingly cursing at his own crew mates, and then laughed.

@ barreltheif.

-It wasn't really fatal damage, because he was still able to take significantly more damage outside of that and still survive.  It was significant damage, yes, but I didn't necessarily say that he wasn't damaged.  You can defeat someone with around mid difficulty, and still take significant damage from them.

-That wasn't really a clash, and Akainu powered it with Magma and had an advantageous position.

-Saying that anyone who thinks Shanks is significantly more powerful than pre time skip Akainu is unable to comprehend isn't much of an argument.  It just comes off as an empty insult and is an easy response that anyone can say to someone who disagrees with them.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Nov 4, 2014)

I agree with Gohara.


----------



## barreltheif (Nov 4, 2014)

Gohara said:


> -It wasn't really fatal damage, because he was still able to take significantly more damage outside of that and still survive.  It was significant damage, yes, but I didn't necessarily say that he wasn't damaged.  You can defeat someone with around mid difficulty, and still take significant damage from them.
> 
> -That wasn't really a clash, and Akainu powered it with Magma and had an advantageous position.
> 
> -Saying that anyone who thinks Shanks is significantly more powerful than pre time skip Akainu is unable to comprehend isn't much of an argument.  It just comes off as an empty insult and is an easy response that anyone can say to someone who disagrees with them.




WB didn't "take more damage and still survive". He died in the next chapter.
If your opponent punches half of your head off, you sure as fuck didn't win with mid diff.
WB and Akainu clashed. WB used used his bisento and Akainu used his foot.
Anyone who thinks that Shanks can low diff Akainu cannot read the manga. This is not an argument. It's a statement of a fact.


----------



## Infinite Darkness (Nov 4, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Kaido's overrated IMO.
> 
> Shanks ~= Akainu >= Kuzan >= Kaido for me.



I think Shanks is more overrated.

Akainu=Kaido=>Shanks>Aokoji


----------



## Gohara (Nov 4, 2014)

@ barreltheif.

-Yes, due to the Blackbeard Pirates and many others.

-It's not about what was damaged, but how much damage was dealt and how much trouble was given.  Old Whitebeard was able to take significantly more damage outside of the damage pre time skip Akainu dealt him and still survive.  This also isn't including the many disadvantages old Whitebeard had.

-If I remember correctly, we didn't see them clash.  It cut straight to that panel.  However, even if we did, Akainu powered his blow with Magma and had an advantageous position.

-As I said, that's not really much of an argument.  It's an empty insult and is an easy response that anyone can say here.  Calling it a fact doesn't prove that it's a fact.


----------



## DavyChan (Nov 5, 2014)

Infinite Darkness said:


> Jesus, Shanks fans can't you put a little bit more thought into it?



It's impossible. Which is why these threads are futile.

I'm going off other people's speculation. And most people ASSUME that the yonkou are all stronger than the admirals. So shanks could beat akainu and kaido aokij. How the hell could we know who wins in shanks vs kaido. Now THAT is pure speculation and ur wrong for thinking it isn't.

Anyway, I said Shanks, (since most put Shanks in top 5 strongest OP characters).


----------



## blueframe01 (Nov 5, 2014)

Voted Shanks. no need to justify since its all speculation anyways


----------



## TheWiggian (Nov 5, 2014)

Going with the strongest creature followed by Akainu and Aokiji, Spanks.


----------



## Infinite Darkness (Nov 5, 2014)

dpwater25 said:


> It's impossible. Which is why these threads are futile.
> 
> I'm going off other people's speculation. And most people ASSUME that the yonkou are all stronger than the admirals. So shanks could beat akainu and kaido aokij. How the hell could we know who wins in shanks vs kaido. Now THAT is pure speculation and ur wrong for thinking it isn't.
> 
> Anyway, I said Shanks, (since most put Shanks in top 5 strongest OP characters).



Yes, it's all just speculation but that doesn't people can't say WHY, there are many people in this thread who HAVE justified their choice of character.

I am not saying people are wrong for saying Shanks, but i am just interested to see reasons. 

BTW many people put Kaido in top 5 as well.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Nov 5, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Many people believe Shanks can actually solos the 3 admirals



And some idiot believes Mihawk>Akainu/Shanks


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Nov 5, 2014)

I think Mihawk wins


----------



## Nox (Nov 6, 2014)

Gohara said:


> Shanks vs. pre time skip Akainu- Shanks wins with between low difficulty and mid difficulty (closer to low difficulty than mid difficulty).[/SIZE]  I estimate that Shanks is more powerful than old Whitebeard, who bested pre time skip Akainu despite having many disadvantages.


Not even Prime WB/Rodger are beating an Admiral at Low Diff


----------



## Gohara (Nov 7, 2014)

I respectfully disagree.  I estimate that Roger and prime Whitebeard can defeat Admirals with around low difficulty at most.  Even if I raised my estimations of the Admirals more than I already have, the most I could see is between low difficulty and mid difficulty.  I don't see any Admiral giving either of them mid difficulty, as I estimate that Roger and prime Whitebeard could even defeat some Yonkou with around mid difficulty or at most mid to high difficulty.


----------

